# Weed ID please



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Have a lot of these this year. I been pulling them


Also is this nutsedge?


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

1 is spurge for sure - celsius should knock it out. idk about 2 and 3.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@NJ-lawn agree on spotted spurge, and the other is nutsedge. Don't use Celsius though on cool season grasses.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @NJ-lawn agree on spotted spurge, and the other is nutsedge. Don't use Celsius though on cool season grasses.


Thank you…. I hand pulled. I did a google search on spurge and it said best thing to do is pre emergent. I did one app of pre emergent in early spring. I guess next spring I'll do a split app.

I plan on fall app next week.

Thank you both for help


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Yellow nutsedge is a royal pain. I use sulfentrazone from Ortho. Spot sprayed a gallon two weeks ago. Dead. Now i can see where i missed, it grows so fast.


----------

